# Cleanout Plug Puller Tool Review



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey Guys I made a video of the plastic oddities plug puller if you want to watch it it is on my youtube channel here:






hope you like it
Greg
PS. Sorry for it being small but I only had my phone with me...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

The original comes up with an error. Is this what you are refering to?


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Bill. It plays ok when I watch it, maybe it just took a little while. Yes the video you showed is it. I wanted to show it in actual use. Unfortunately I filmed it on my phone so it is the wrong format for You tube, but at east people get the idea.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice job Greg. I was able to view the videos with no problem. Seems like a very useful widget if you have a lot of basements.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

or a building with a utility room or parking garage. or a cleanout on the outside of a building that you dont want sewage to run all over the place.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks good if you have easy to remove clean outs. In my neck of the woods it's mostly older homes with ci and rusted on plugs. 

You really need to be careful or you may end up with a terrific Fail.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

fixitright said:


> Looks good if you have easy to remove clean outs. In my neck of the woods it's mostly older homes with ci and rusted on plugs.
> 
> You really need to be careful or you may end up with a terrific Fail.


Same here, I cut out 3 in the past week. What's your technique? I cut off the raised head, use a uni bit to drill a hole in the center, cut 4 lines to the threads, and pry it out.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's a good example of a subject that should be addressed in the business lounge.


----------

